# Netherlands Finds Remains of Czech Wellington Crew



## buffnut453 (Jun 20, 2021)

Dutch find Czech crew remains at WW2 RAF bomber crash site


Five Czech airmen died when their RAF Wellington bomber was shot down over the Netherlands.



www.bbc.com

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 20, 2021)

Opgraven van bommenwerper met bemanning in kop van Noord-Holland begonnen - Opgraven van bommenwerper met bemanning in kop van Noord-Holland begonnen

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## Airframes (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## ARTESH (Jun 20, 2021)

May their souls rest in eternal peace!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Jun 20, 2021)




----------

